# Clarion DXZ725



## mgarrison3 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm having an issue with the radio doing a system check everytime I start my vehicle. It started after I had to install a new battery. After the system check completes, the sirius option of the radio isn't available. Sometimes it'll go into another system check as I'm driving and then the sirius will then begin working again. Any ideas as what could be happening.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Take it out of "Demo" Mode


----------



## mgarrison3 (Sep 14, 2009)

There doesn't appear to be a "Demo" mode. I've gone through the manual and do not see a reference to a demo mode.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

did you use a quick harness, or hardwire it? Make sure the red wire off the back of the deck is connected to a switched 12v source and the yellow wire has a constant 12v source.


----------

